# Vollen Pfad ausgeben



## m4nueL (26. August 2002)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen mit welchem befehl ich den vollen pfad ausgeben lassen kann ? für htaccess...
also ich mein :

urs/lib/htdocs...

ich hab den nähnlich net 

wäre echt nett 

Vielen Dank 

mLk


----------



## tefla (26. August 2002)

getcwd();


----------



## m4nueL (26. August 2002)

*Geht net*

Hallo,

vielen dank für die antwort es geht aber nich .. leeres dokument wenn ich das mache : 

<?php
getcwd();
?>


----------



## tefla (26. August 2002)

echo getcwd();


----------



## m4nueL (26. August 2002)

k es geht vielen dank nochmal


----------



## tefla (26. August 2002)

kein ploblem      ;-) :-(


----------



## loki2002 (26. August 2002)

oder 

echo $DOCUMENT_ROOT; 

sollte auch funktionieren.


----------



## Sniperkiller (21. November 2004)

Wird das als URL (http://localhost/Bilder/) oder anders ausgegeben (C:\Programme\Files\Bilder)? Wie kann ich das aktuelle Arbeitsverzeichniss in Form von einer URL ausgeben 
Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Sniperkiller (3. Dezember 2004)

also mit $DOCUMENT_ROOT kommt bei mir gar nichts.


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Dezember 2004)

```
$_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT']
```
-> http://de.php.net/reserved.variables


----------



## Sniperkiller (3. Dezember 2004)

Ok danke jetzt gehts.


> Wie kann ich das aktuelle Arbeitsverzeichniss in Form von einer URL ausgeben


 Weißt du dafür auch ne Antwort Wenn ich des mit getcwd() mach dann krieg ich auf meinem Server immer folgendes:

```
/www/usr10741/meinehp.de/Bilder/
```
 und eigentlich müsste des ja http://www.meinehp.de/Bilder/ heißen.


----------



## DeMoehn (4. Dezember 2004)

Weiß nich genau was du meinst.
Hab aber ebena uch danach gesucht, ich machs immer so.

```
$server = $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];
$file =  $_SERVER['PHP_SELF'];
$pfad = $server.$file;
echo $pfad;
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. Dezember 2004)

Warum verwendest du eigentlich drei temporäre Variablen, die gar nicht notwendig wären? 

```
echo $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'] . $_SERVER['PHP_SELF'];
```


----------



## DeMoehn (4. Dezember 2004)

k.A hab das als funktion gespeichert, ok könnte es eigendlich kleiner machen

```
$pfad = "http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'].$_SERVER['PHP_SELF'];
```


----------



## Sniperkiller (4. Dezember 2004)

ja schon. aber wenn ich jetzt mit chdir() den Ordner wechsle, dann würd ich gern wissen in welchem ordner ich gerade bin. und das geht ja meines wissens nach nur mit getcwd() oder?


----------



## DeMoehn (4. Dezember 2004)

```
echo __FILE__
```
damit bekomme ich meinen genauen standpunkt


----------



## Sniperkiller (4. Dezember 2004)

ja damit bekommst du den genauen standpunkt des Skripts. aber ich will den genauen Standpunkt von dem Ordner in dem ich mich gerade befinde. Also nich da wo sich das Skript befindet, sondern wenn ich mit chdir(); den Ordner wechsle, damit ich dann weiß wo ich gerade bin.


----------

